# Congrats to mcosta



## tkern (Sep 13, 2018)

Mike Costa's restaurant Zaytinya in DC just got Michelin bibbed.
Haven't seen him around the forum a lot lately so now I know why.


----------



## Godslayer (Sep 13, 2018)

Thats awesome


----------



## Bill13 (Sep 14, 2018)

Congrat's Mike!! Ate lunch there last Sunday, place was packed and the food was outstanding as usual. Spit roasted Jamison Lamb, drooling...


----------



## WildBoar (Sep 14, 2018)

Mike runs a tight ship over there. Definitely a big congratulations! This is the 3rd consecutive year, which is a great accomplishment.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 14, 2018)

Congrats Mike!


----------



## ChefCosta (Sep 15, 2018)

I just saw this! Very kind of you all to notice! Had a fun day with the District Cutlery Event. Got to meet Shibata San, Kato San and Kurosaki San. Good day!


----------



## Godslayer (Sep 15, 2018)

ChefCosta said:


> I just saw this! Very kind of you all to notice! Had a fun day with the District Cutlery Event. Got to meet Shibata San, Kato San and Kurosaki San. Good day!



Off topic, want to sponsor a young man from Canada. Michelin is the dream but the inspectors are scared of the cold lol.


----------



## ChefCosta (Sep 15, 2018)

Bill13 said:


> Congrat's Mike!! Ate lunch there last Sunday, place was packed and the food was outstanding as usual. Spit roasted Jamison Lamb, drooling...



Thank you Bill!


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 16, 2018)

Congrats to you Mike!


----------

